# Boring to Stunning



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Before flowering it was a rather boring spikey leafed plant, now it's transformed into a quite amazing plant.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yucca.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Yucca.


Hope you feel better soon. :grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I was once told that they only flower once every so many years, but the one that used to be in the garden next to mine flowered every year without fail.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me an' all Terry.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks an interesting and attractive plant when flowering.

cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

cabby said:


> Looks an interesting and attractive plant when flowering.
> 
> cabby


Most certainly is cabby, but don't get too close as each leaf has a sharp thorn at the end of it.....ouch.

Terry


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have one about 5 feet tall in our front garden which was there when we moved in a few years ago.
It's become a nuisance and we want to get rid of it as it is 'lethal' if you get too near.

It's too strong to hack down. What do we do with it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Pour petrol over it and light the blue touch paper.If you do it beginning of Nov, no one will notice.:grin2::grin2:>>

cabby


----------

